# Keep Portland Weird 2015 - September 19th, 2015



## Chree (Aug 6, 2015)

Announcing *Keep Portland Weird 2015*!

For our 2nd competition at Guardian Games, we are featuing events the NW hasn't seen in a long time... or ever!


*IMPORTANT:* There is a 75 person limit for this competition! Once that limit is met, Registration will close.

*CubingUSA:* http://www.cubingusa.com/keepportlandweird2015/
*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KeepPortlandWeird2015

*Registration fee:* $5 Entry, $2 per event.

*Main Events:*
-3x3
-6x6
-3x3 BLD
-Fewest Moves
-Pyraminx
-Skewb

*Tentative Events:*
-Square-1
-Clock


*Date:* Saturday September 19th, 2015
*Time:* 10:00 AM start for FMC, 11:15 AM for all others.

*Location:* Guardian Games
345 SE Taylor St
Portland, Oregon 97214

*WCA Delegate:* Kit Clement
*Organizer:* Chris Brotzman


The Schedule is tentative and subject to change. Feel free to post below with any questions... or contact myself or Kit.


----------



## rybaby (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow you're cool........
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KeepAustinWeird2014


----------



## adimare (Aug 6, 2015)

To be fair, portland has embraced the motto way more than Austin since it was adopted. Portland is also a lot weirder than Austin.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 6, 2015)

rybaby said:


> Wow you're cool........
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KeepAustinWeird2014



Imitation is the finest form of flattery.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FantasticMichigan2014
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AnotherFMC2015
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FabulousMinnesotaCompetition2015
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FantabulousMichigan2015
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FantabulousMinnesota2015
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=FantabulousMaryland2015


----------



## Chree (Aug 6, 2015)

rybaby said:


> Wow you're cool........
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KeepAustinWeird2014



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keep_Portland_Weird

We might not be first... but we are second.


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2015)

The event list is really embracing the "Keep Portland Weird" motto.


----------



## pdilla (Aug 15, 2015)

GAAAAAAH! I'm missing another!!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2015)

So the WCA decided that disapproving imaginative comp names was dumb at last.


----------



## ResistorTwister (Sep 8, 2015)

Didn't get to registration in time. Damn!

T_T


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 8, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> So the WCA decided that disapproving imaginative comp names was dumb at last.



Um:
Rapid Dash Open 2012
Moves are for n00bs 2012
Slow 'n Steady Fall 2013
BASC 3: Flagj Day 2014
Fantabulous Maryland Competition 2015


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 20, 2015)

My 29 move solution to the fewest moves scramble: F L' F D R2 L U' B' R F' R' L2 B2 D F2 B2 U D' B2

I feel like I got stupid lucky finding the solution I did -- this scramble is absolutely horrible.



Spoiler: Solution



N: R \\pair (1/1)
I: L' D' R' \\2x2x1 (3/4)
N: D' B' \\2x2x2 (2/6)
I: L2 F' L U2 L \\F2L-2 (5/11)
F' U' F \\F2L-1 (3/14)
N: (B') U2 B2 L' B' L U \\L5C (6/20)

R D' B2 U2 B2 L' B' L U (2) F' U F L' U2 (1) L' F L2 R D L

1: F R F' L' F R' F' L (cancels 6)
2: R B R' F R B' R' F' (cancels 1)

Final: R D' B2 U2 B2 L' B' L U R B R' F R B' R' F2 U F L' U2 F R F' L' F L2 D L (29)


----------

